# US bombed Syria...Syrian immigrant attacks Colorado



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

No one is talking about this. You would think at least one "news" channel or "investigative journalist" would have put this together. I'm embarrassed I didn't put this together on my own...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Usafammo3 said:


> No one is talking about this. You would think at least one "news" channel or "investigative journalist" would have put this together. I'm embarrassed I didn't put this together on my own...


Some coincidence, huh? The media is too interested in advocating for gun control laws.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

North Korea is shooting off missiles again, ISIS is regrouping ......
I can't even talk about it,


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

At least we have Camela handling the border. That gives me confidence...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Usafammo3 said:


> At least we have Camela handling the border. That gives me confidence...


Lol ,,, I like to see her as the president right now,,, While the issues are at hand.
My opinion. We all know Joe Biden is walking on Banana peels. Mentally and physically.
The controllers are deciding on that issue. (Replace joe) timing? 
I can't even say democrats, not sure they're the controllers ( people calling the shots )
Good luck USA


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Why did Kamala not run for the presidency instead? She's more qualified than Biden and obviously Trump.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Define qualifications , 
Qualifications seem to have been a minimum requirement for many Presidents, imo.
Likability would be my guess as a top Qualification , that I've observed.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CatchySaver said:


> Why did Kamala not run for the presidency instead? She's more qualified than Biden and obviously Trump.


She did









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

She did run and she was the first of 17 that had to step down. She is also the one that hit Biden the hardest calling him a Racist. She later on the Cobert show admitted to lying to the Public when asked why she was the hardest one to hit Biden how come such a drastic change now when you are the BP. Her reply with her typical hysterical laugh was "IT WAS JUST A DEBATE, IT WAS JUST A DEBATE"!
*Watch this disgusting, low life piece of scum below.* And when I hear a liberal say she is more qualified than Trump, then I have to really have a laugh. How stupid can you get? I guess they feel getting on your knees to Willie Brown a qualification. This woman stands at a Debate for the Greatest Office in the world and thinks it is a big fat joke and lying is OK. And then to think she will be the next President of the US is just too much. What is wrong with the Dems, Nothing sacred matters any longer. All the crap about BLM and Woke nonsense while the US slowly goes into oblivion.

*




PS Of course Biden did not Pick his VP, BLM did.And they sent him a letter saying so and wanted to meet with him to discuss their "Demands" for putting him in office.*


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Speaking of Stupid. Here he is at it again. My God! the fool is so out of touch with reality and has NO idea what he is even saying. Biden, What f'ing department are you even talking about you idiot.



https://amgreatness.com/2021/04/08/biden-announces-nomination-of-anti-gunner-david-chipman-to-aft-along-with-new-gun-control-measures/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

CatchySaver said:


> Why did Kamala not run for the presidency instead? *She's more qualified than Biden and obviously Trump.*


Are you saying that Harris is obviously more qualified than Trump? Sure looks that way to me.
If that is the case, I would love to know why you think that??


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Are you saying that Harris is obviously more qualified than Trump? Sure looks that way to me.
> If that is the case, I would love to know why you think that??


I did not anticipate a cogent response and therefore I am not disappointed.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Goldwing said:


> Are you saying that Harris is obviously more qualified than Trump? Sure looks that way to me.
> If that is the case, I would love to know why you think that??


They both don't qualify smh. There are a lot of better candidates than them.


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

She couldnt quit laughing long enough !....if she doesnt have a mental defect (Pseudobulbar Affect)....NOBODY DOES


----------

